# Fishing Bucket List



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Ive only been fishing a few years, just call me a late bloomer. The more I learn about all the different species of fish the more addicted I become. I've caught some basic local fish, cat, spot, perch, croaker, carp, trout, blue, a small throw back puppy drum and one dink striper. The list of what I haven't caught is longer than what I have caught. I'm okay with that. I have alot of memories to look forward to. 

This leads to my question: what's your dream fish? 

I used to fiend to catch a trophy Striper and a juicy Flounder, now I'm setting my hopes even higher. Here's why: Follow this link and feast your eyeballs on the coolest fish ever hooked. 

Friends I give you - the worlds meanest fish!!!

http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/gallery/fishing/2011/03/40-meanest-fish


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

I always wanted to catch a bonefish, tarpon, GT, and liea fish (forgot the name). I am actually planning a trip to florida this year to catch bonefish and tarpon.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

fresh bunker said:


> I always wanted to catch a bonefish, tarpon, GT, and liea fish (forgot the name). I am actually planning a trip to florida this year to catch bonefish and tarpon.


THIS! The Peacock Bass baby!!


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've caught a lot of different fish over the years. Have caught many on flies too. Right now my main goal is to catch a decent size Redfish, on a fly! I've caught them on bait, but as yet not on a fly.
I would also like to catch a Peacock Bass, but don't expect that will ever happen!
Another goal, is to catch a Snakehead, both of lures & flies, which is much more likely than the Peacocks I think!


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

I much prefer being able to eat my catch so some of the giants dont apeal to me due to current regulations and areas mandatory to travel so list is rather boring. I would Like to catch atleast one of each species of tuna, a halibut, salmon , and a personal goal to break is a record sized rockfish. Preferably all on light tackle but this is debatable. Having boated a slew of big rockfish and bluefish I would just be happy to have a customer hook it and land it as it is way more fun to make someone else light up when pulling in a fish now adays.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Cool list! I always wanted to catch a large shark (something over 6 feet), a tarpon and to finally land a tuna. I have fought a large shark and tuna but lost them and man its a blast!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'd love to boat a king salmon. About 10 yrs ago I was on a charter out of Sitka, Alaska to fish for king salmon. Where we were trolling there were a lot of sea lions in the area. Well as my bad luck would have it I lost a big one to a sea lion within 20' of the boat. That's why I said *I'd love to boat a king salmon.*


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

I know the feeling catman. My first tuna I hooked into was eatin by a shark. The shark held on for a fight before letting go and swimming off. I have caught a tuna head but not a whole tuna yet.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

bigjim5589 said:


> I've caught a lot of different fish over the years. Have caught many on flies too. Right now my main goal is to catch a decent size Redfish, on a fly! I've caught them on bait, but as yet not on a fly.
> I would also like to catch a Peacock Bass, but don't expect that will ever happen!
> Another goal, is to catch a Snakehead, both of lures & flies, which is much more likely than the Peacocks I think!


Yessir. I will be targeting Snakeheads this year. The Peacock looks like a hybrid YP and Bass lol.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

transamsam98 said:


> I much prefer being able to eat my catch so some of the giants dont apeal to me due to current regulations and areas mandatory to travel so list is rather boring. I would Like to catch atleast one of each species of tuna, a halibut, salmon , and a personal goal to break is a record sized rockfish. Preferably all on light tackle but this is debatable. Having boated a slew of big rockfish and bluefish I would just be happy to have a customer hook it and land it as it is way more fun to make someone else light up when pulling in a fish now adays.


You're a good man Transsamsam. I like seeing people light up, but heck, I want to catch my share as well. Put it this way, I'll applaud the next mans catch, but I want my own too! No hating. Only Congratulating lol


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Transsamsam, I've caught a whole lotta fish in my life and am beginning to feel the same as you. Me thinks we are getting old


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

A 35-40 lb.jack crevalle worked me and my Ambassadeur 2650 over when I was 12 during my first saltwater fishing trip. I've been seeking payback on one since then. I think that species knows that I'm after them, I've thrown everything imaginable at 100s of them and haven't got the first one to even bite. When I get the jack thing off my back, I know where an alligator gar that was 350lbs easily once lived, I'd like to try and see if it's still there some 30 years later, provided I have enough time to sift through the smaller ones (50-150lbs).


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I want to target big Flathead cats at the Conowingo dam,

Hit the seagull pier on the CBBT,

try the chain bridge DC,

spring snakehead in VA.,

Tangle with a monster shark.....with NC Sharkman!


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I spend the first 25 years of my life on the north carolina coast, I worked on several fishing piers, mated on several charted boats and on one head boat.I had the chance to catch lots of saltwater fish, from marlin , sails, whaoo,kings ,tarpon,cobia. Then I moved to michigan and have been here 32 years.Now I fish for salmon, steelhead,pike,mushie.Smallmouth.I would like to catch a large red on a fly,permit on a fly,.But for pure fun and fast action so far for me nothing beats false albies on a fly in the late fall.Hard strikes and long runs.


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

A 500 plus bluefin or anything with a bill on stand-up gear!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I guess since I have lived around the ocean all my life and have caught most of the game fish in the atlantic,gulf and pacific, I would like to go to the Great Lakes and catch the kind of fish they have there


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

twcrawford said:


> Yessir. I will be targeting Snakeheads this year. The Peacock looks like a hybrid YP and Bass lol.


you best hurry twcrawford !!!! cuz right now my new target fish is Snakehead. i figure if all go's buy my set plans
Snakehead will be an endangered fish buy years end.  J.K. - but they do sound fun. I want an Alaskin Salmon within sight 
of a Grizz "Binoculars count right?".


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Dam where's the love for the drum


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Loki said:


> you best hurry twcrawford !!!! cuz right now my new target fish is Snakehead. i figure if all go's buy my set plans
> Snakehead will be an endangered fish buy years end.  J.K. - but they do sound fun. I want an Alaskin Salmon within sight
> of a Grizz "Binoculars count right?".


The Snakehead race is on! Good luck Loki! No binoculars just sharp hooks and tight lines lol


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

If the big Black or Red drum come up my way I will be on them like stink on poopy


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

If big Black or Red drum com up the Bay to my area I will be on them like stink on poopy


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

9 rock said:


> dam where's the love for the drum


*booyah! *


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

For me.......

1- 50lb striper
2-Red Drum
3-Snook
4-Peacock Bass
5-Bone Fish
6-Rooster Fish

And a boat load of others


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

1) A king mackerel from a pier (I have a few cobia and jack crevalles under my belt, but keep screwing up the king)
2) Keeper striper from the surf on a plug
3) Any billfish. We had one nice blue marlin tailing around the boat last May, and that is the only one I have seen.
4) Roosterfish (I am saving for a trip to Costa Rica)
5) My second false albacore from a pier. My first was in 1997. I am o-for since then.
6) Light tackle tarpon


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Tracker16 said:


> If big Black or Red drum com up the Bay to my area I will be on them like stink on poopy


The big black drum do make a break up our way for about a 2-3 week span only catch is its a boating only deal. The big red drum come through in the summer but catching them consistently is difficult usually average 7 in a year.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Tracker16 said:


> Transsamsam, I've caught a whole lotta fish in my life and am beginning to feel the same as you. Me thinks we are getting old


Getting old is not what has got me concerned it is the feeling old thats gonna get us but until then there is plenty of fish to keep us entertained.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

I have plenty of buckets from 1-6 gallon lol. Seriously, I don't shoot for goals much these days. I like the element of surprise better. Last year, I did want to catch a Snakehead and did so. I am hoping to catch the biggie from these local waters. For instance, a 10 pound Largemouth would be nice  . If I fall short, that's ok.


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Big Tuna for me. Love them!! After that any large saltwater species on the east coast.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

From shore, the Tarpon has it pretty much hands down. You've never experienced an "Oh S..t" moment like when you hook into a Tarpon (50lbs or more). That's by mistake or on purpose. If you've caught a bluefish over 30" and multiplied that sensation by 10...that's what a Tarpon feels like. If you don't have the right equipment for it you pretty much mind as well forget about it. The thing heads for open water like a missile once you set the hook. 50 yard run, 6 foot in the air, 50 yard run, 6 foot in the air...repeat. That whole thing takes about 3 seconds to happen. If you've got a bass rig, but the time you check it twice to see how much line you have left...you're down to a single layer of line and praying that you didn't use a real knot to tie it to the spool. I've never seen a fish so fast and strong. I wouldn't recommend going for this fish with anything that has less than 200 yrds of line on it - period.

Another is a Tuna. I had one of those cheap, rental boat rods from VA Beach. In all of my life I'd never seen that thing bend. It was a straight broom stick with a huge reel loaded with 100lb test mono that was old as dirt. Went off the reef in a 18' boat down in the Keys (being the irresponsible person I am). Trolling Ballyhoo and drinking beer with 2 buds when the rod went crazy. I swear it seemed like the little boat stopped moving - LOL. I was already terrified that the waves were going to come over as it is, but when we hooked into that fish I really started thinking I might have to swim 6 miles back to shore. Anyway, that boat road was doubled over like a drunk college kid. The first guy fought the fish for about 5 mins....he was beat after that and passed it to my friend, who was beat after 5 minutes. I was steering the boat, but when he passed it back to the first guy I swear I pictured this fish as big as the boat, capsizing us. After a few minutes the guy ask me to take the rod. Damn fish had been on the line for about 15 minutes. We had no fancy belt or anything like that. I grabbed the rod and the butt of it crunched against my sack...my buddy grabbed me by the belt and I fought the fish for about 5 mins before giving the rod up. In a few minutes the thing broke the surface and I'm going to tell you that I was so relieved that the fish was only about 3.5 foot long - hahahaha. My buddy slammed the gaff into it and pulled it aboard. It bled like a stuck pig. That fish was all muscle and shaped like a football. I can't imagine catching one that was over 10' long.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

CoolDude said:


> From shore, the Tarpon has it pretty much hands down. You've never experienced an "Oh S..t" moment like when you hook into a Tarpon (50lbs or more). That's by mistake or on purpose. If you've caught a bluefish over 30" and multiplied that sensation by 10...that's what a Tarpon feels like. If you don't have the right equipment for it you pretty much mind as well forget about it. The thing heads for open water like a missile once you set the hook. 50 yard run, 6 foot in the air, 50 yard run, 6 foot in the air...repeat. That whole thing takes about 3 seconds to happen. If you've got a bass rig, but the time you check it twice to see how much line you have left...you're down to a single layer of line and praying that you didn't use a real knot to tie it to the spool. I've never seen a fish so fast and strong. I wouldn't recommend going for this fish with anything that has less than 200 yrds of line on it - period.
> 
> Another is a Tuna. I had one of those cheap, rental boat rods from VA Beach. In all of my life I'd never seen that thing bend. It was a straight broom stick with a huge reel loaded with 100lb test mono that was old as dirt. Went off the reef in a 18' boat down in the Keys (being the irresponsible person I am). Trolling Ballyhoo and drinking beer with 2 buds when the rod went crazy. I swear it seemed like the little boat stopped moving - LOL. I was already terrified that the waves were going to come over as it is, but when we hooked into that fish I really started thinking I might have to swim 6 miles back to shore. Anyway, that boat road was doubled over like a drunk college kid. The first guy fought the fish for about 5 mins....he was beat after that and passed it to my friend, who was beat after 5 minutes. I was steering the boat, but when he passed it back to the first guy I swear I pictured this fish as big as the boat, capsizing us. After a few minutes the guy ask me to take the rod. Damn fish had been on the line for about 15 minutes. We had no fancy belt or anything like that. I grabbed the rod and the butt of it crunched against my sack...my buddy grabbed me by the belt and I fought the fish for about 5 mins before giving the rod up. In a few minutes the thing broke the surface and I'm going to tell you that I was so relieved that the fish was only about 3.5 foot long - hahahaha. My buddy slammed the gaff into it and pulled it aboard. It bled like a stuck pig. That fish was all muscle and shaped like a football. I can't imagine catching one that was over 10' long.


CoolDude is right! I didn't want that story to end sir! What a read. What a fish!


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

First of all I been fishing for over 25 years, but only salt water for 3 years (LOVE IT!). I would like to catch my first keeper rock, a drum, and flounder....well I just want to catch a first over 3 feet, don't care what it is.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Carlows said:


> First of all I been fishing for over 25 years, but only salt water for 3 years (LOVE IT!). I would like to catch my first keeper rock, a drum, and flounder....well I just want to catch a first over 3 feet, don't care what it is.


Carlows - You and me both!!!!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

CoolDude said:


> From shore, the Tarpon has it pretty much hands down... I wouldn't recommend going for this fish with anything that has less than 200 yrds of line on it - period.


200 yards without even mentioning line class is a pretty wide open statement.

400-500 yards of 40# (minumum) class tackle from shore, and reels with Accurate side plates are common place. (similar to what you would see being used for shark) Even with that arrangement, you have to get ahold of that fish before he gets you spooled down to 1/2, and by the time he hits blue water, you better have a clue what you are doing. Otherwise, you need to just break him off...

MY fishing bucket list goes something like this... Bluewater-freediving-spearfishing. Wahoo, Yellowfin, any other open water monster. I want to pick out the one I REALLY want...


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

CoolDude, yes u are. You have a knack for slinging ink to paper. I was starting to read that with a Morgan Freeman voice in my head. Nice job.


----------

